# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کلیدِ اصلی موفقیت در کنکور و زندگی! خودتان را باور داشته باشید

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها

من در حال خوندن کتاب بسیار جذابی هستم که در مورد اعتماد به نفس عه!

خیلی کمک کننده و مفیده.

من چند صفحه که فکر کردم خیلی لازمه که شما هم بخونید اسکرین شات گرفتم( کتاب دیجیتال عه) و براتون میذارم.

نمیدونستم کدوم قسمت انجمن باید بفرستم بنابراین اینجا میفرستم.


پیشنهاد می‌کنم این چند صفحه رو بخونید به ویژه اگر مثل من پشت کنکوری هستید.

یاعلی

*

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها این کتاب رو حتماً بخرید و بخونید.

فوق العاده است این کتاب

اسم کتاب: جرأت داشته باش؛راه های افزایش اعتماد به نفس

نوشته ی: فردریک فانژه*

----------

